# Final Cut Express 4



## imacg5guy (Feb 6, 2008)

hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me if FCE 4 if compatible with my G5 PowerPC, now before you start calling a 'mac noob' i realize it 'should' install, but i tried to install my cousins FCE 2 and the graphic card isn't supported! the same with his FCE HD as well! they don't work because of my graphic card, now, FCE 4 is recent and well, he doesn't have it.... so i can't test it will work with my graphic card! its like a lucky dip, £130 on something that doesn't work isn't wise.... So now the question you wil be asking, what is your graphic card? in system profiler it says - 

Chipset Model:ATY,RV370

i think that means something  please please help! this question has to be answered *before* the 12th of february, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE HEEELP! also, if it doesn't work, if i want to edit a movie, can i go to the apple store and take my movie clips on a memory stick and edit them at the apple store on the Imacs?

thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2008)

FCE 4 system requirements:

A Mac computer with a 1.25GHz or faster PowerPC G4, PowerPC G5, Intel Core Duo, Intel Core Duo 2, or Intel Xeon processor
- For AVCHD: A Mac computer with an Intel processor
 1GB of RAM or more
 An AGP or PCI Express graphics card compatible with Quartz Extreme; or an Intel GMA integrated graphics processor in a MacBook or Mac mini computer
-	Some FxPlug filters are not compatible with integrated Intel graphics processors.
 A display with 1024-by-768 resolution or higher
 A DVD drive for installation
 Mac OS X v10.4.10 or later
 QuickTime 7.2 or later
 500MB of disk space to install Final Cut Express and LiveType
 Additional 500MB to install LiveType content
* Upgrade information: Requires a previous commercial version of Final Cut Express (version 1, 2, 3, or HD 3.5) for installation. Academic and not-for-resale versions are not eligible for this upgrade.

Which version of OS X are you using now? (10.4?)
And if in doubt about the graphics, look at System Profiler, or www.apple-history.com and look for your model - that will have the graphics card listed as well. And https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do should list more details based on your serial number.


----------



## imacg5guy (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, thank very much, so now i know what is wrong, is there any other software there is that is roughly the same price and does the same job? can you recommend anything for me?

thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2008)

Depending on what exactly you will want to do featurewise...
Which version of iMovie did come with your system? Usually iMovie allows more to be done than you think - especially iMovie 06 (and would not bee too pricy).
(Too bad FCE 3 is out of question too? I'm mostly used to those, and as an alternative Ubuntu Studio.. )


----------

